# Unused Continental Vanco 215/70



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I have just had 3 new tyres fitted to Our Coral, purely because the previous tyres were over 5 years old. :roll:

The spare had never been used and has spent all its time under our bed. If anyone wants it, say so soon, otherwise it's going to the grandkids to became part of their tree house!! 8)

The size is _*215/70 R15 CP 109R DOT 1707*_

Feel free to PM me. :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

UncleNorm quote::The spare had never been used and has spent all its time under our bed.


No use looking there for your cash then. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Why not just keep it as a spare?
My spare is an 07 and never seen a road but I'm sure it will make it to a garage to repair any puncture and it's better than letting a new one go the same way.
Maybe I'm just tight - must be the Scottish in me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Melly! Good question I guess! I asked it several times myself! :roll: But the tyre IS over 5 years old and I make a point of changing regardless. Also, as I said, it's been under the bed, NEXT TO THE BOILER. Apart from that, the price was a vast improvement on last November. :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Tyre has gone to new home.*

This tyre has been found a new home. Thanks to those who showed interest.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am very cross with you Uncle Norm, how dare you talk about Auntie Sandra like that!! NEXT TO THE BOILER! Indeed we shall have to have words about that! 8O 
Alan


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

rosalan said:


> I am very cross with you Uncle Norm, how dare you talk about Auntie Sandra like that!! NEXT TO THE BOILER! Indeed we shall have to have words about that! 8O
> Alan


Not now, I'm tyred!! Boom! Boom! :lol: :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes but not two tyred I gather! :lol: :lol: 
Alan


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Need to TREAD carefully on these jokes. :lol:


----------

